# Knit Hat "Vivienne" in Size Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

Here is my new hat "Vivienne" for a lady.
It's made in the round using a slipped stitches technique and simple cables. Easy and fun to make! 

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 in my Ravelry, Etsy and Craftsy shops till Jan 15, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-vivienne-in-size-adult


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Very nice! thanks for sharing. I like your little touch of adding a piece of jewelry--makes having to wear hair smashing hats a whole lot nicer.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment, Ask4j! I am glad you like it!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

I just love your hats. My daughter just walked in wearing one of your designs I made for her last year.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

teannia said:


> I just love your hats. My daughter just walked in wearing one of your designs I made for her last year.


Thank you so much for your kind words, Teannia! I am so happy your daughter is enjoying the hat you made for her! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Isn't this just adorable! Love the detail too. Hmmmm..... I wonder who I will give this one too, probably me this time. Love it!!! ;-) 
Thank you so much for this sale, always a nice treat! 
Happy New Year! 
Happy knitting ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Isn't this just adorable! Love the detail too. Hmmmm..... I wonder who I will give this one too, probably me this time. Love it!!! ;-)
> Thank you so much for this sale, always a nice treat!
> Happy New Year!
> Happy knitting ;-)


Oh, thank you so much, Raquel! You could also make a matching cowl and gloves, it would be a beautiful set! Enjoy it! Big hugs!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Oh, thank you so much, Raquel! You could also make a matching cowl and gloves, it would be a beautiful set! Enjoy it! Big hugs!


Yes, it would be perfect! ;-) I love it!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very nice &#128512;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a very lovely hat


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the hat and the heart accents, you always do beautiful work!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I like your over-all pattern stitch for that hat!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Oooo, pretty! I just love pink, the design is very nice, and the sparkly pin is the perfect touch. 

I just bought the pattern, so I'll remember to add a pretty embellishment to mine.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! I love reading them! And a very special Thank You to Everybody who purchased the pattern!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous hat as always Elena ! The jewelry you added is perfect !


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern! I just bought it at the great price and can't wait to start knitting it.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your inspirational words and support, Everybody!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely design


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely design, color, and nice pins. Great designing, as usual.
:thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

All your hats are gorgeous! Love this one, too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely stitch


----------

